# all this clean water talk is kind of alarming



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay so I've been seeing a lot of things online talking about the cleanliness of water. Majorly around the world there's talk of countries having low supply or no supply at all of clean water. It concerns me. Not only for them but for us in America as well. Even today there are certain scenarios where water has become or may become scarce in our own country. Lately Ive been wondering, what would I do in the event of a catastrophic event and i couldnt get to clean water. what the hell would i do. not sure if i can just rip the water filter off my sink to take into the river and have a fresh cup!? who can do that? so where are the emergency water filters for us regular guys who just need some clean water for our family if SHTF? And what do i need to be looking at as far as specs for these emergency filters? Im sure there are other ppl out there worried about having clean water in a crisis. after all you need it in order to survive.

i read this in an article and it really opened my eyes...

"Freshwater makes up a very small fraction of all water on the planet. While nearly 70 percent of the world is covered by water, only 2.5 percent of it is fresh. The rest is saline and ocean-based. Even then, just 1 percent of our freshwater is easily accessible, with much of it trapped in glaciers and snowfields. In essence, only 0.007 percent of the planet's water is available to fuel and feed its 6.8 billion people."


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you a site sponsor or spamming the site?


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

no i seriously want these questions answered. i am doing this for a school project. i need feedback on how ppl feel about all these clean water crises. droughts in america. dirty water in other countries. im wondering why there is not more concern for it. what can be done? what would happen if it happened to you or i? how would we handle this?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The SW has over populated for the amount of available water. With little rain & little snow things are getting critical. For California, desalination plants are the answer. Works for those desert countries in SW Asia.

The politicians permitting turning desert to farm land hasn't helped the SW at all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What grade are you in?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Google water filters.
Bear in mind that humans are lemmings. There is no answr. They overpopulate and die. Effects of population will defy all liers and politicians within a year and chunks will just start melting. I think that's why they maybe panic and want all this war now. Money and diversion from the bad news that can't be lied around or out of.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

First you need to be clear on whether your issue is clean water or no water. If the issue is water that needs to be made clean you are interested in filters, etc. If the issue is lack of water, time to move to where there is water.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Are you a site sponsor or spamming the site?


Yes, he is.
His first post was a sales pitch, and this one follows closely with what his original site claims as its purpose.
His username also reflects the message from the site.

He is here for one purpose... or at least that's why he joined.
If that purpose changes, good.
If not, become a supporting sponsor or take a walk.


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

That isnt exactly relevant now is it Denton? feel free to answer any questions Im asking however.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CleanWater said:


> That isnt exactly relevant now is it?


What isn't relevant?


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

Diver said:


> First you need to be clear on whether your issue is clean water or no water. If the issue is water that needs to be made clean you are interested in filters, etc. If the issue is lack of water, time to move to where there is water.


the major issue is what will happen in an emergency because it seems as if no one is safe from the risk of one day not having clean water or water in general at some point


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CleanWater said:


> That isnt exactly relevant now is it Denton? feel free to answer any questions Im asking however.


Deny it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, now that I know what you are saying isn't relevant by telling me you were speaking to me, I will explain.

You brought up that you are in school. You made it relevant. Judging by your lack of proficiency in grammar and punctuation, I am led to believe you are in junior high. 

I am wondering if you are wanting us to do your homework for you, or something like that. That would be very wrong. Then again, if all the kids are doing it, you'd be in a position of distinct disadvantage if you did not do it, too.

The world of the WWW makes things a little complicated.


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

Denton said:


> What isn't relevant?


asking what grade Im in...im literally just trying to gather some information for report. Im not trying to sell you guys anything.


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, now that I know what you are saying isn't relevant by telling me you were speaking to me, I will explain.
> 
> You brought up that you are in school. You made it relevant. Judging by your lack of proficiency in grammar and punctuation, I am led to believe you are in junior high.
> 
> ...


Dude its a forum, who said this needed to be proofread to participate in. LOL i'll just take my efforts somewhere else. Clearly this forum isnt friendly to newcomers at all. thanks for you nice guys who participated without heckling me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CleanWater said:


> asking what grade Im in...im literally just trying to gather some information for report. Im not trying to sell you guys anything.


Glad to hear that. I just spent all my money on weapons and ammo.

Now, is this considered cheating?


----------



## CleanWater (Mar 31, 2015)

Denton said:


> Glad to hear that. I just spent all my money on weapons and ammo.
> 
> Now, is this considered cheating?


No this is not cheating. This is an effort to see how people feel about the clean water issues and what they are planning or willing to do. Ive been reading articles and doing all kinds of other research. This is just a part of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CleanWater said:


> Dude its a forum, who said this needed to be proofread to participate in. LOL i'll just take my efforts somewhere else. Clearly this forum isnt friendly to newcomers at all. thanks for you nice guys who participated without heckling me.


Dude? Junior, I am not your dude.

This is a forum, a piece of paper is a piece of paper and your native tongue is your native tongue. It is how you communicate and how you communicate is how the world sees and judges you. If you can't discipline yourself to speak properly to others, what are they to expect?

Now, is this considered cheating, asking others for information? How do you use this in your footnotes?

Why are you so defensive? Could it be that some of us are trying to establish the goal and the best approach to achieve it?

Remember, we didn't come to you, and most of the members of this community are established in this world, have experience, training, education and a track record.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CleanWater said:


> No this is not cheating. This is an effort to see how people feel about the clean water issues and what they are planning or willing to do. Ive been reading articles and doing all kinds of other research. This is just a part of it.


What do people feel about clean water issues and what they are willing to do.

It would be a safe bet that all people prefer clean water, and what they are willing to do to insure they have clean water is all dependent on a level of knowledge and the ability of clean water.

Personally, my water appears clean and there are no water usage restrictions. That being said, I use a ProPur because I prefer not to drink chlorine or fluoride.

Other people have larger problems and their needs are greater.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and we are a very friendly bunch of goofballs. On the other hand, we are very suspicious sorts, and when a new member pops in, does not bother with an intro thread, has a name that gives the notion of someone having something to sell and then posts threads that appear to be a lead-up to a sales pitch, what do you expect? 

We all take turns at being gate keepers. If you are one of us, welcome. If you are, you understand what we are doing, too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a stream a well and am planing a cistern. That about covers it.


----------

